# Anyone in the Harrisonburg/Charlotesville VA area?



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been holding off on finishing up a few tanks because we are moving to Harrisonburg and was wondering who was out that way. I know there's JMU and Charlotesville is about 45 min or so away. 

The mountains should be nice for the frogs. The basement where we're moving stays a pretty stable temp, may need some additional heat though. Excited/scared on the move. Should be ok in the end though.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

My home town is about half an hour north of Harrisonburg (New Market). It's a great area, but you'll probably have to go to Richmond or DC for your frogging needs.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

That's cool. I think i'll mostly shop online but I always wonder who's in the area with the same interests.

Thanks


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

im in northern Va around Fairfax, there are lots of people down around richmond. Check out southeast regionals, there was talk of a Virginia meet in a couple weeks.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

richmond here


----------

